# Çështja kombëtare > Gjuha shqipe >  Për  ju që shkruani bukur gjuhën shqipe

## Brari

Te shkruash bukur gjuhen Shqipe nuk eshte e lehte.

Shumica ne Forum e shkruajn shume  keq  gjuhen tone te bukur.

Nje pjese gjoja flasin ne dialekte por as aty nuk tregojne aftesine e njohjes se dialektit.

Te rralle jane ata qe perdorin drejt shenjat e pikesimit si dhe hapsirat  mes fjaleve e fjalive qe i percakton rregullorja e drejtshkrimit.

Shpesh kam nderhyre tek disa per ta shkruar bukur gjuhen. 

Meqense une vetem nuk ja dal dot kesaj pune dhe meqense nuk jam  specialiast gjuhe do ju lutesha juve qe keni kulturen e nevojshme Letrare e gramatikore  te nderhyni ne cdo postim ku ben Muuuuuu  injoranca e shkruesit.

Nderhyni pa pyetur se ofendohet shkruesi injorant.  
E rendesishme eshte te krijohet nje atmosfere mbytese per  ata dhe ato qe lehtesisht zhgarravisin  shqipen  ne Forum e qe ne nje fjali bejne dhjetra gabime ortografike e qe vend e pa vend perdorin fjale  te huaja.

Keshtu  dhe kultura juaj gjuhesore ben nje sherbim. Ajo edukon drejt nje mase te madhe Shqiptaresh  dhe e ben Forumin vend shplodhes e jo  kotec pulash.

Beni mire ju njohesit e gjuhes qe debatoni ne temat akademike por te mos harrojme se Shumica,  nga menyra se si shkruajne,  cfaqin  nje fakt te tmerrshem.. qe kto 20 vite Shkolla Shqiptare  nuk nxjerr me bukur shkrues por zhgarravinaxhij te neveritshem..


Pra le te jete  nderhyrja juaj  kudo ku shkruhet keq  nje Shkolle e re per kta mijra forumiste qe  per faj te tyre apo te familjeve apo te shkolles  nuk dine te shkruajn.

Me mirkuptim..

Brari

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

Ja une po nisem nga ti: Mundohu te shkruash ne paragrafe qe fjaline kryesore e kane teze apo ide, e qe fjalite tjera i kane si mbeshtetes te asaj teze/ideje. Ndarja e shkrimeve ne paragrafe eshte e kendshme edhe per syrin e lexuesit, edhe eshte me lehte per shkruesin. Poashtu eshte nje perparesi e strukturimit te argumentit, sepse ndan qarte idete nga njera tjetra e nuk i perzien ato. 

Nje shkrim duket me bindes nese eshte i organizuar keshtu: 




> Në fillimet e letërsisë shqiptare janë veprat e Marin Barletit ("Historia e Skënder-beut", 1508) dhe të humanistëve të tjerë, të botuara latinisht. Libri i parë shqip është "Me-shari" (1555) i Gjon Buzukut. Letërsia e vjetër përfaqësohet nga vepra fetare, por që ishin shpre-hje e qëndresës kundër sundimit osman. Autorët më të rëndësishëm ishin Pjetër Budi, Frang Bardhi, Pjetër Bogdani dhe te arbëreshët e Italisë Lekë Matrënga e Jul Variboba. Në shek. XVIII-XIX lindi rryma e bejtexhinjve, e ndikuar nga i letërsia orientale, por në veprat e poetëve më të shquar kishte edhe tema laike e nota shoqërore (Hasan Zyko Kamberi, Nezim Frakulla, Zenel Bastari etj).



se sa kur eshte i organizuar keshtu: 





> Në fillimet e letërsisë shqiptare janë veprat e Marin Barletit ("Historia e Skënder-beut", 1508) dhe të humanistëve të tjerë, të botuara latinisht. Libri i parë shqip është "Me-shari" (1555) i Gjon Buzukut. 
> 
> Letërsia e vjetër përfaqësohet nga vepra fetare, por që ishin shpre-hje e qëndresës kundër sundimit osman. 
> 
> Autorët më të rëndësishëm ishin Pjetër Budi, Frang Bardhi, Pjetër Bogdani dhe te arbëreshët e Italisë Lekë Matrënga e Jul Variboba. 
> 
> 
> Në shek. XVIII-XIX lindi rryma e bejtexhinjve, e ndikuar nga i letërsia orientale, por në veprat e poetëve më të shquar kishte edhe tema laike e nota shoqërore (Hasan Zyko Kamberi, Nezim Frakulla, Zenel Bastari etj).



Cdo te mire!

----------


## selvie

Nuk eshte puna se nuk dine ta shkruajn gjuhen shqipe,por u pelqen qe ta deformojne ate,e kjo eshte per te ardhur keq,kete te mete duhet qe ta korrigjojm qe nga vetja.
Ju pershendes

----------


## elisabet

Me pelqen kjo teme.
Te vjen keq tek lexon ca shkrime ku duhet te sforcohesh shume qe te arrin te kapesh thelbin e asaj qe thone.
Per personat qe nuk kane lindur ne shqiperi do jete pak e veshtire, dhe shpresoj qe ky forum t'i ndihmoje ne persosjen e gjuhes meme,  kurse per ata qe kane lindur e mesuar ne Shqiperi eshte turp te mos e shkruajne bukur e sakte shqipen.

----------


## lum lumi

> Te shkruash bukur gjuhen Shqipe nuk eshte e lehte.
> 
> Shumica ne Forum e shkruajn shume  keq  gjuhen tone te bukur.
> 
> Nje pjese gjoja flasin ne dialekte por as aty nuk tregojne aftesine e njohjes se dialektit.
> 
> Te rralle jane ata qe perdorin drejt shenjat e pikesimit si dhe hapsirat  mes fjaleve e fjalive qe i percakton rregullorja e drejtshkrimit.
> 
> Shpesh kam nderhyre tek disa per ta shkruar bukur gjuhen. 
> ...


_____________________________________


Brar!

Shkruhen me shkronjë të vogël fjalët: "shqipe", "forum", "letrare", "shqiptarësh", "shumica", "shkollë", si dhe togfjalëshi "shkolla shqiptare". 

pastaj:


kto                    _________________          k(ë)to
zhgarravinagjij _________________           zhgarravinxhi(n)j, (kalk dialektor)

----------


## MI CORAZON

> _____________________________________
> 
> 
> Brar!
> 
> Shkruhen me shkronjë të vogël fjalët: "shqipe", "forum", "letrare", "shqiptarësh", "shumica", "shkollë", si dhe togëfjalëshi "shkolla shqiptare". 
> 
> pastaj:
> 
> ...


Kur të qortosh gabimet e të tjerëve duhet të jesh shembull vetë.  :buzeqeshje: 

Dy pyetje kisha për ju LUM.

1. Fjala "togëfjalësh , shkruhet me (ë) apo pa (ë) pas shkronjës (g) ?

2. Në cilën faqe të fjalorit të gjuhës shqipe  mund ta gjej fjalën "zhgarravina(xh)inj?

Shumë interesante kjo temë.

P.S. Në qershor kemi detyrë kontrolli. Ata që nuk do të marrin 9 e 10 në drejtshkrimin e gjuhës sonë, nuk do të lejohen në asnjë mënyrë të shkruajnë tek "Nano IK".

----------


## angeldust

Uhhh, Brarit c'ju desh qe e hapi kete teme, se po e skrutinizojne (ups, fjale e huaj  :shkelje syri: ) me lente zmadhuese tani. 

- *hapesirat *  dhe jo _hapsirat_

- meqen*e*se dhe jo _meqense_ (sepse eshte lidhez e perbere nga lidhezat e tjera *meqe*+*nese*)

- *sh*faqin dhe jo _cfaqin_

- *bukurshkrues* dhe ne kontekstin e diktimit( :shkelje syri: ) te mesiperm jo _bukur shkrues_

- mij*e*ra dhe jo _mijra_

- shkruajn*e* dhe jo _shkruajn_

- mir*e*kuptim dhe jo _mirkuptim_



Brari, qellimi i propozimit tend eshte i mire, por tejet i zorshem per t'u realizuar.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## shkodra13

zhgarravinagjij _ zhgarravinagji(n)j-----shkarravitës

----------


## MI CORAZON

> shkarravitës


Përgjigje e saktë !   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## lum lumi

> Kur të qortosh gabimet e të tjerëve duhet të jesh shembull vetë. 
> 
> Dy pyetje kisha për ju LUM.
> 
> 1. Fjala "togëfjalësh , shkruhet me (ë) apo pa (ë) pas shkronjës (g) ?
> 
> 2. Në cilën faqe të fjalorit të gjuhës shqipe  mund ta gjej fjalën "zhgarravina(xh)inj?
> 
> Shumë interesante kjo temë.
> ...


_________________________________

MI CARAZON!

  1. Ke të drejtë. Shkruhet *togfjalësh* e jo "tog(ë)fjalësh" (shpërkujdesje hesapi!!):

një tog - disa togje ( emrorja e pashquar e njëjësit dhe e shumësit). 

  2. Në gjuhën shqipe përdorën fjalët : shkarravinë (emër femëror), shkarravit, shkarravitje (folje), shkarravitës (emër mashkullor), etj. 

Fjalët "zhgarravinë" , "zhgarravitës" janë fjalë dialektore që në gjuhën letrare shkruhen "shkarravinë" dhe "shkarravitës". Ndërsa "zhgarravinxhinj" nuk është as formë dialektore, por një kalk nëndialektor që nuk meriton fare të përdoret. Mirëpo, po u përdor, atëherë të merr format e shumësit më fjalë të përafërta që hasen në atë dialekt (jo zhgarravinagjij, por zhgarravinxhinj = d.m.th *kalemxhinj* - shkurt e shqip). Në "Fjalorin e gjuhës shqipe" , p.sh: hasum fjalën "zhurmë" dhe kanë harruar fjalën "zhurmaxhinj" etj. 
Shumë fjalë të gjuhës shqipe kanë mbetë jashtë kopertinave të "Fjalorit të gjuhës së sotme shqipe". Me ketë nuk pretendoj se fjala "zhgarravinë" të përfshihet aty. Thjeshtë pretendimi im është se fjalë të përafërta në ndërtim me këtë fjalë, formojnë shumësin në rasën kallëzore të pashquar me "xhi(n)j".

Zakonisht në fjalorë (e kam fjalën për shumë fjalorë për këtë arësye e kam shkruar me "ë" në fund) i hasim fjalët e një gjuhe në emëroren e pashquar dhe të shquar. Për këtë arësye nuk hasim fjalë në formën gjinore, dhanore, kallzore apo rrjedhore. Është gabim të mbeshtetës në fjalor nese nuk e njef gramatikën e një gjuhe.


Dhe krejt në fund:  fjalori i gjuhës shqipe shkruhet me të madhe Fjalori i gjuhës shqipe (emër i përvecëm).

Pyetja ime për ty: pse në "Fjalorin e gjuhës së sotme shqipe" është fjala *"zhurmë"* e mungon fjala *"zhurmaxhinj"* ?

Miqësisht,

lumi

----------


## MI CORAZON

> _________________________________
> 
> 
> Pyetja ime për ty: pse në "Fjalorin e gjuhës së sotme shqipe" është fjala *"zhurmë"* e mungon fjala *"zhurmaxhinj"* ?
> 
> Miqësisht,
> 
> lumi


Lum, 
Nuk kam këtu ndonje fjalor te gjuhës shqipe, kështu që nuk mundem të shoh se cilat fjalë i ka dhe cilat jo. 
Por, meqenëse kanë harruar pa vendosur  fjalën "zhurrmaxhinj" , e cila mund të zëvendësohet edhe nga zhurrmues apo zhurrmëmadh , besoj se s'kanë harruar  fjalën "dallaveraxhinj" .  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## lum lumi

> Lum, 
> Nuk kam këtu ndonje fjalor te gjuhës shqipe, kështu që nuk mundem të shoh se cilat fjalë i ka dhe cilat jo. 
> Por, meqenëse kanë harruar pa vendosur  fjalën "zhurrmaxhinj" , e cila mund të zëvendësohet edhe nga zhurrmues apo zhurrmëmadh , besoj se s'kanë harruar  fjalën "dallaveraxhinj" .


____________________________

MI CARAZON!

Në Fjalorin e gjuhës shqipe, p.sh. i kanë harruar fjalët "dallavere" dhe "dallaveraxhinj" (barbarizma hesapi); mungon fjala *"kurvë"* dhe *"rrespihe"*, ndërsa nuk e kanë harruar fjalën *"kurvëri"*.

INTERESANT !!

----------


## MI CORAZON

> ____________________________
> 
> MI CARAZON!
> 
> Në Fjalorin e gjuhës shqipe, p.sh. mungon fjala "dallavere" dhe "dallaveraxhinj" (barbarizma hesapi); mungon fjala *"kurvë"* dhe *"rrespihe"*, ndërsa nuk mungon fjala *"kurvëri"*.
> 
> INTERESANT !!


Lum, 
Unë nuk jam hartuesja e "Fjalorit të gjuhës së sotme shqipe" . 
Por meqenëse je i preokupuar për "keto fjale" , mund të të them me siguri, se disa fjalë ( si ato që ke shkruar më lart) , përdoren aq shumë nga masa e gjerë e popullit, sa është e kotë te harxhosh kohë e letër për t'i vendosur në fjalor.

----------


## shkodra13

Ne shqip fjalet lexohen ashtu sic shkruhen.
Cila fjale ne shqip shkruhet ndryshe e lexohet ndryshe?

----------


## Brari

Lum ..flmn per vrejtjet por si Mesues qe je mos u mjafto vec ne kritikat ndaj meje por hidhu ne frontin qe hapa.
Pra beju vrejtje kujt te mundesh qe ju e shihni te arsyeshme e me kte te bashkohen dhe tjere e te krijohet "Klima e Kujdesit"  kur shkruajme si nje fare autocensure e nevojshme  qe i sherben  plotsimit te boshlleqeve qe ka lene shkolla tek shumica e forumisteve ne kulturen gjuhesore.
Jo vetem  tek kujdesi ndaj gabimeve  ne drejtshkrim  desha te  perqenrohem por  dhe  tek menyra e shprehjes.
Shumica vuajne ne  ndertimin e fjalive e frazave  e kjo ka sigurisht lidhje me nivelin e ulet te aftesise per te shprehur qarte ate cka duan te thone.

Psh kemi shume poezi ne Forum por pak proze. Kjo tregon se pak jane ata qe dine  te tregojne bukur dhe e gjejne me te lehte te vjersherojne  shkalafendshem  se te pershkruajne.

Lum.. une dhe krijoj fjale e shprehje te reja sepse jo gjithmon  duhet ti permbahemi fjaloreve  slokastike.  Llogjika  eshte  shpesh udhrrefyes  ne perdorim e krijim te fjaleve e shprehjeve  edhe pse ato me pare skane zen vend ne "sirtaret"  e fjaloreve.

Rendesi ka qe une kuptohem mire e kte ti e di besoj  se ndryshe nuk do  lexoje  zhgarravinat e mija.

Pra hidhu ne sulm e korigjo rinine se eshte e mipritur kultura juaj gjuhesore e Letrare.
Ti je Vlere per Forumin.

Si po te gjen kjo vere?
Me berkin a ka ndonji  ulje  apo e kunderta..?

Po vem bark  e duhet me vrapue pak..lol.




Korason.. !

O zysh e rrepte.. mir se erdhe..

Ti me than po kullot  neper ograja e lendina e vec jeshillyk je tuj hanger..

Po mish a po konsumon a jo..

Nji nuse re ..ish msu tek baba vet e shkreta qe sic duket kish qen zengjin..e kur ishin ul me hanger te shpija burrit ..e kishin vu ne mes sofres nje tenxhere pasul e mrenda do copa mishi.. filloj me ja ngul pirunin vec mishit e pasul po merrte pak.. e plaku shpis ..fukarej te shkretet i thote.. Nuseee.. merr dhe pak pasul..se te ban mire.. se kish hall i shkreti qe tu mbetej dhe tjerve ka i dromc mish.. por nusja qe sdinte sa asht sahati i thot.. pse Bab ca ka mishi....lol.



qashtu..

----------


## Pellazgu

Ajo fjala shqip që ndryshe shkruhet e ndryshe lexohet, është fjala "ndryshe".
A nuk më thua ti se ç'është ajo fjalë shqipe që as  shkruhet e as lexohet?

Do u lutesha kosovarëve që nuk dinë ende se ç'ndryshim ka në shqiptim shkronja GJ nga XH dhe Ç nga Q. Ndërsa  shqiptarëve të Maqedonisë do t'u lutesha që përveç këtyre që sapo përmenda të mësojnë shqiptimin e "Y'-së se nuk është njëlloj si 'I'ja. E kanë patur problem edhe çamët e ardhur në Shqipëri, por fëmijët e tyre u mësuan e i thojnë yllit yll e jo ill. Po ashtu edhe pyllit pyll e jo pill. Ndërsa durrsakëve do u lutesha që mos të ngatërrojnë dh-në me ll-në. P.sh: shkruhet e shqiptohet " llampa" e jo "dhampa" .
Flasim për drejtshkrim këtu që është njëkohësisht edhe pasqyrim i (mos)drejtshqiptimit. 
Ka edhe të tjera probleme me shqipen në sintaksë. Vihet re një përdorim vend e pa vend  të fjalëve që edhepse janë shqip nuk shkojnë në fjali siç i përdorin mjaft shqiptarë nga Kosova kryesisht. P.sh. përdoret fjala "has"... hasëm në mirëkuptim...
Nuk haset në miëkuptim por .... gjetëm mirëkuptim....
Të hasësh në diçka është afërsisht si të thuash ...ngecëm...
Përdoret shpesh fjala " që do të thotë"...edhe nga pseudointelektualë në Kosovë.
.....ne shkuam atje dhe biseduam, që do të thotë, për problemet që kishin banorët e lagjes së ashkalinjve...
Ose, përdorimi vend e pavend i fjalëve të huazuara nga gjuhët e huaj. Kjo, akoma edhe më keq kur kemi fjalët tona aq të qëlluara siç janë: Ndërhyrje=intervenim, konfuzion=rrëmujë (rrumpallë-po t'referohesh gjendjes në Tiranë me rrethina), ndërlikuar=komplikuar
Shihemi herën tjetër se do të iki se po më qan çuni (jo quni-eeeej, kosovarë)
Mirupafshim!

----------


## shkodra13

> Ajo fjala shqip që ndryshe shkruhet e ndryshe lexohet, është fjala "ndryshe".
> A nuk më thua ti se ç'është ajo fjalë shqipe që as  shkruhet e as lexohet?


Pellazgu,
e bukur kjo pergjigja yte (ne kete teme s'po shkruaj gegnisht)!
Po te ndjek te njejtin arsyetim a behemi 1-1?

----------


## Pellazgu

Shiko, shkodrani!
Unë e fillova me shaka përgjigjen tënde, sepse mu duk që edhe ti e kishe bërë me kripë pyetjen.
  Pra, le ta quajmë një me një. 
Këtë herë unë do ndalesha në aspektin e përdorimit të gjuhës së njësuar shqipe dhe dialekted. Ne kryesisht pajtohemi se kemi dy dialekte. Për mua janë më shumë se aq. Pra, kemi pasuri gjuhësore. Kombit tonë, për kohërat që po kalojmë, nuk mund t'i kërkosh më shumë se kaq sa ç'po bën me gjuhën. Ama, shpresoj që një ditë, kur shumë halle, siç janë ato ekonomike, politike shoqërore, etj... do të gjejë kohën dhe mënyrat e duhura se si të merret me gjuhën. Ka mjaft ende për të bërë.
Për mendimin tim çështjet kyçe janë:
1-Rishikimi me imtësi i rregullave të drejtshkrimit 
2- Spastrimi aty ku mundet i fjalorit nga termat e fjalët e huaja.
3-Mbledhja e fjalëve që përdoren nga të gjitha  trevat e ndryshme shqiptare që më pas të-
3-Përpilimi i një fjalori të ri të gjuhës shqipe.
4-Herëpashere gjuhëtarët të nxjerrin shtojca të fjalorit, pasi ribotimit me përmirësime janë paksa të kushtueshme.
5-Tekstet e gjuhës shqipe qysh nga abetarja e deri tek ato të universiteteve të jenë të njëjta në të gjithë hapësirën shqiptare.
6-Simpoziume të herëpashershme të mbahen në të gjitha qendrat arsimore shqiptare, përfshirë edhe Kalabrinë. 
7-Të bashkërendohen veprimtaritë që kanë të bëjnë me gjuhën shqipe edhe me qendrat studimore të shqipes nëpër botë. Pra, të ketë një ndërthurje më të ndendur të gjuhëtarëve shqiptarë me studiuesit e huaj të shqipes.
8-Të tregohet rreptësi për mësimdhënësit pa nivel të shqipes. (Të bën të shkulësh leshtë e kokës tek dëgjon një mësues të shqipes në Kosovë kur i thotë shkronjës Ç- ç e fortë dhe Q-së ç e butë. Ka edhe nga ato mësues të shqipes edhe në Kosovë a Maqedoni që  provimin  e marrjes së lejessë qarkullimit  rrugor e kanë marrë në serbisht apo maqedonisht (po ta quanim edhe ne vërtetë gjuhë këtë të fundit), sepse nuk e kuptojnë shqipen e përdorur në formularin e provimit.
Këtë herë po e mbyll me kaq, por herën tjetër kur të vij këtu do jua jap në dorë ato të shkreta ( dhëmballët, flokët a merreni si të doni) po të keni shkruar me gabime. Po ashtu edhe unë do mundohem që mos bëj të tilla.

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

Pellazg, fort per zemre e paske marre. Kosovaret nuk eshte qe nuk e dine, po ne gegnisht fjalet C dhe Ç apo GJ dhe XH, nuk përdoren shume. Psh, kemi "Me kajt", ne vend te "Me qajt", apo "Guha shkon ku dhemb dhembi" ne vend te "Gjuha shkon ku dhemb dhembi". Pastaj çuni, nuk perdoret hic se hic. Perdoret Djali. 

Mesa e di une edhe ne Shqiperi perdoret I ne vend te Y, me duket se andej nga Gjirokastra (po s'jam i sigurte).

Po asgje nuk eshte perfekte: ti edhepse mendon se shkruan shume paster shqip, perdor fjale te huaja. Disa nga fjalet e huaja qe i perdor:

- Shaka
- Ama 
- Simpozium
- Aspekt 
- Dialekt 
- etj.


Gjithashtu i ke disa gabime themelore. 

Nuk thuhet: 

- "Per mendimin tim..."

po thuhet: 

- "Simbas meje..." (disa thone edhe Sipas ne vend te Simbas).

Gjithashtu nuk thuhet: 

- "Kombit tonë, për kohërat që po kalojmë, nuk mund t'i kërkosh më shumë se kaq sa ç'po bën me gjuhën."

po thuhet: 

- Kombit tonë, neper kohërat që po kalon, nuk mund t'i kërkosh më shumë se kaq sa ç'po bën me gjuhën."

Gjithashtu nuk eshte: 

- "Herëpashere"

po eshte: 

- Herë pas here.


E sa per ato lejet e qarkullimit rrugor... me fakte te lutem, me fakte. Thashethemet s'kane vend ketu.

----------


## FierAkja143

per ate "y" dhe "i" ne gjirokaster dhe ne sarande me duket se e thone...ke shume te drejte
psh. per ke nuk e kuptovi per ca behet fjale...fjalen by*he nuk e thon ashtu por e thon bi*he...
Ik mo se lat nam me gjithe keto temat e gjuhes dhe ju...e dim qe dini mire ju dhe jeni experta po jan ca njerez qe kan veshtirsi ne te shkruajtur (ndoshta nga qe sju a pret si une psh) ose ndoshta nga faktore te tjere. Mos haroni qe ketu nuk futen vetem njerez qe jan ritur dhe jetojne ne Shqipri.

----------

